# adjunct professor - έκτακτος καθηγητής;



## AoratiMelani (Jun 6, 2011)

Πώς αποδίδεται το adjunct professor στα ελληνικά? Νόμισα ότι θα ήταν αναπληρωτής καθηγητής, αλλά ο άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενος (ένας adjunct professor, ελληνοκύπριος διαμένων εν Λουιζιάνα) επιμένει ότι είναι "έκτακτος καθηγητής". Η αντιστοιχία, όπως λέει, είναι η εξής:

adjunct professor = έκτακτος καθηγητής

associate professor = αναπληρωτής καθηγητής

assistant professor = επίκουρος καθηγητής

Έχουμε κάποια αξιόπιστη πηγή για αυτούς και ενδεχομένως άλλους αντίστοιχους όρους?
Έψαξα στη Λεξιλογία και βρήκα μόνο μια αναφορά, στο τελευταίο σχόλιο του νήματος Ωρομίσθιος.


----------



## Tipoukeitos (Jun 6, 2011)

Ακριβέστερο, νομίζω, θα ήταν το «συμβασιούχος καθηγητής» ή «καθηγητής με σύμβαση/επί συμβάσει». Στα ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια δεν υπάρχει καθιερωμένος αντίστοιχος όρος, εκτός βέβαια κι αν καταφύγουμε στην ακαδημαϊκή αργκό («οι 407», δηλαδή οι διδάσκοντες με σύμβαση βάσει του Π.Δ. 407/1980). Μια φορά κι έναν καιρό βέβαια...


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 7, 2011)

Εγώ το ξέρω, και έχω δει την εφαρμογή του, ως "Επισκέπτης καθηγητής". Είναι visiting και ο όχι adjunct στα αγγλικά, αλλά στην ουσία είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο πράγμα με τον συμβασιούχο. Πάει για ένα εξάμηνο ή ένα χρόνο και διδάσκει στο εκάστοτε πανεπιστήμιο.


----------



## Tipoukeitos (Jun 7, 2011)

Αζιμούθιε, σωστά λες ότι ο επισκέπτης καθηγητής είναι visiting professor και όχι adjunct prof. Δεν πρόκειται όμως για το ίδιο πράγμα. Ο επισκέπτης (visiting) καθηγητής έχει ήδη μόνιμη θέση σε πανεπιστήμιο και απλώς επιλέγει (έπειτα από πρόσκληση βέβαια) να διδάξει σε άλλο ίδρυμα για ένα εξάμηνο ή ένα χρόνο. Η τέτοια πρόσκληση είναι συνήθως τιμητική, γιατί το πανεπιστήμιο που την απευθύνει θέλει (υποτίθεται) να επωφεληθεί από την παρουσία ενός διακεκριμένου επιστήμονα. Αντίθετα, ο adjunct είναι στην ουσία φτηνό εργατικό δυναμικό, διδάσκει με σύμβαση ορισμένου χρόνου και έχει ελάχιστα ή καθόλου ωφελήματα (ασφάλεια κτλ.).


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2011)

Επειδή στη Wikipedia είναι λίγο φλύαρη η περιγραφή, δες την εξήγηση που δίνουν σ' αυτή τη σελίδα του ProZ «professore a contratto integrativo > adjunct professor»: In Italy, you also see "professore a contratto", the "contratto" being the contratto integrativo (generally a last minute effort to fill vacant teaching spots or a response to an unexpected infusion of cash in the departmental coffers!). This is a professor/instructor without tenure, and without a national contract, who has a term/hourly/course-based contract directly with the school/institution, and is generally paid by the hour/course/term (rather than with a salary).


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 7, 2011)

Αγαπητέ Τιπούκειτε. Κάνεις λάθος, όχι στη θεωρία, αλλά στην πράξη και δη στην εφαρμογή του όρου. Visiting μπορεί να είναι και ο διδάσκοντας ορισμένου χρόνου που έρχεται και φεύγει, χωρίς απαραίτητα να έχει κάπου να γυρίσει. Και μπορώ να σου το αποδείξω με αδιάσειστες αποδείξεις αυτό. Ασχέτως, αν στην προκειμένη περίπτωση αποκτάει η λέξη Visiting άλλη σημασία από αυτή που πολύ σωστά λες πως έχει κανονικά. 

Ευχαριστώ!


----------

